
Ask HN: What does it mean to be rich in different countries? - k__
I always read about how people in some countries are poorer than in others.<p>But what does it mean to be rich in different countries?<p>How much do you need to earn to be considered rich in different countries?<p>How much do you get for your money in these countries?<p>For example, the middle class in Germany would probably be considered rich in Thailand in terms of &quot;pure money&quot;, but could someone like this really live a &quot;rich&quot; life there? Does a rich person in Thailand have a better life than a middle class person in Germany?<p>Are there any statistics about this?
======
xjwm
I have no expertise in this area, however looking at some data from Wolfram
Alpha:
([http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=poverty+thailand](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=poverty+thailand))
it seems to be able to break out many relevant statistics and metrics.

